# Problem mounting main partition in dragonfly



## blumstng (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a FreeBSD 7.2 computer.  Just for fun, I figured I'd try out the DragonFly 2.2.1 live CD.  I figured I'd try mounting my main hard drive while booted in Dragonfly.  Here's what I did:

```
# mkdir /tmp/root
# mount /dev/ad4s1a /tmp/root
ad4s1: cannot find label (fixlabel: raw partition offset != slice offset)
mount: /dev/ad4s1a on /tmp/root: incorrect superblock
```

The drive boots up and mounts fine in 7.2.  Any ideas?  I'm fairly new to FreeBSD, so it's very possible that I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## tangram (Jul 9, 2009)

I never used DragonFly so I don't know how it enumerates and lables slices and partitions.

Under FreeBSD one runs `# fdisk` to display slice information. Try to run the same under DragonFly and check the output.

Also consider posing the question on DragonFly mailing list as it's more related to DragonFly then to FreeBSD.


----------



## estrabd (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailinglists/


----------



## blumstng (Jul 9, 2009)

I have tried to get subscribed to the lists for dragonfly.  I saw that dragonfly was a fork of FreeBSD, so I came here.  I just noticed though that the fork happened quite a long time ago.  I'll keep trying the lists as suggested.

Also, Thanks for the reply about fdisk.  I think I had checked that, but I'll try again to be certain.


----------

